# 2019 Tour De France Fantasy League game



## Crackle (4 Jul 2019)

Velogames isn't running it this year, so we've chosen Road.CC. Dayvo has set the league up as per below. I've pulled this out of the Tour De France thread where it was buried - We're doing the Purist league by the way, no transfers.



Dayvo said:


> Naturally I've chosen 'purist' and have my team already selected.
> 
> I've created the CC league and the code is 75733.
> 
> Just need to find a witty name for t'eam!


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2019)

Due to a peculiarity of a previous road.cc sign up, I'm team Proust - I dunno, I don't even remember signing up let alone picking that name.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Due to a peculiarity of a previous road.cc sign up, I'm team Proust - I dunno, I don't even remember signing up let alone picking that name.


One day, while eating a particular kind of cake, the memories will suddenly return.

Possibly

I'm Chappe Telegraph btw


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Due to a peculiarity of a previous road.cc sign up, I'm team Proust - I dunno, I don't even remember signing up let alone picking that name.


I believe old Marcel was considered to be a boring bastard.
Nope, I can't see any similarities either.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

https://fantasy.road.cc - it's not always obvious on the front page IIRC.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> One day, while eating a particular kind of cake, the memories will suddenly return.



Lemon drizzle, I just remembered.



rich p said:


> I believe old Marcel was considered to be a boring bastard.
> Nope, I can't see any similarities either.



Good job he wasn't a crotchety feck too.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2019)

bolox....keep trying to sign up to road cc to join in , every time I click sign up, I keep getting service unavailable message.


----------



## theloafer (4 Jul 2019)

me in  just wait to be accepted  the black cats


----------



## Houthakker (4 Jul 2019)

Just applied, waiting to be acepted. If previous years are anything to go by, I won't be threatening the top half of the league.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2019)

Can you swap riders before the race starts ?


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Can you swap riders before the race starts ?


Yes


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Yes


Give me a clue how to ? Can't see a way


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

Click on play, then when this appears






click on make transfers


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2019)

How do we get to look at other entrants selections? Is it after the entry deadline?
I need a laugh so wanted to have a look at @Crackle efforts


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

I would assume so, because you can keep changing your team until the race starts.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jul 2019)

Joined you all at the last minute. I very much hope and expect to have an unspectacular tour.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> How do we get to look at other entrants selections? Is it after the entry deadline?
> I need a laugh so wanted to have a look at @Crackle efforts


Let me guess, you've filled up your team with Movistar followers. Landa is surely a cert.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Let me guess, you've filled up your team with Movistar followers. Landa is surely a cert.


Time will tell.....my contrarian approach worked ok in the Giro so let's see if it's a flash in the pan or not


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2019)

Gotta say I'm not a fan of the road cc website so far. I keep getting lost.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gotta say I'm not a fan of the road cc website so far. I keep getting lost.


It's shite but it's the only shite in town


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2019)

Ooh, look who's currently topping the CC league!

Hei, Crax! Where are YOU?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

Lying on the deck 600m from the finish!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2019)

My two picks let me down...Viviani, as usual, lost the wheel of his train and got in a bad position for the sprint. Groenewegen...what can I say. Being able to remain upright would be a start 

Long way to go. I've looked at everyone's picks in the CC league and there are some interesting ones!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2019)

When picking my team I had 3 credits left for the final pick so I went with Lars Bak (because I'd heard of him)

He's been unremittingly awful so far. But awful can work.....10 points today for coming stone last on the stage. Keep it up (or is it down?) Lars!!


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> When picking my team I had 3 credits left for the final pick so I went with Lars Bak (because I'd heard of him)
> 
> He's been unremittingly awful so far. But awful can work.....10 points today for coming stone last on the stage. Keep it up (or is it down?) Lars!!


Yeah Dayvo normally sticks him in his team along with Laurens Ten Dam but surprisingly, Dayvo is doing rather well. I suspect fantasy league Dayvo is a ringer!


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2019)

Thanks Pinot and Uran for being so useless on today's innocuous stage. My team's prospects took a big hit today. 

Groenewegen/Viviani 1/2 tomorrow to get me back on track


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2019)

I can't even find what my team is.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

I've never been able to get back into it !
Saying that ive only tried once,can't be arsed.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I've never been able to get back into it !
> Saying that ive only tried once,can't be arsed.


You're doing quite well


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

Right I can be arsed..keep me updated thanks !


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jul 2019)

I have no idea why my team is not showing in the table. It says I have joined the league.


----------



## biking_fox (17 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> You're doing quite well
> 
> View attachment 475677



I'll take that going into the rest day! Don't expect to stay there though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

I'm doing slightly better than usual. Sort of upper mid table.
TBH I can't be arsed checking it. The website is a bit of a mess.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2019)

their website is shyte


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Well the roadcc website is completely screwed. So once only folks...

biking fox 1071
adam 985
nickyboy 951
afnug 934
badgerpants 934
Dayvo 926
houthaker 908
Brommers 835
Norbogaz 819
Rich p 800
crackle 763
black cats 669
Milkfloat 603
part timer 491
Archie 464


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Well the roadcc website is completely screwed. So once only folks...
> 
> biking fox 1071
> adam 985
> ...



Thanks @Crackle I presume you added up all the individual stage scores for each participant?
The website really is useless. I'll do the same after the last stage (particularly as it seems I'm in with a shout )


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Thanks @Crackle I presume you added up all the individual stage scores for each participant?
> The website really is useless. I'll do the same after the last stage (particularly as it seems I'm in with a shout )


Yes but if you display the stage scores you can copy it and paste special into Excel and let it do the adding up.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2019)

They've updated the league. Nice to see @brommers doing so well


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> They've updated the league. Nice to see @brommers doing so well
> 
> View attachment 476588


It's an impressive score from Brommers, he must have the whole peloton in his team.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2019)

Thanks for doing that. I'm above half way (Chappe Telegraphe) that'll do me. I can't remember who I picked and I can't be bothered to roll up my sleeves and do battle with the website to find out.


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2019)

I've got every stage absolutely correct. Seriously though, I'm thinking that this is my season's score, as I enter every comp!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2019)

At great personal cost I just ventured into the road.cc site. I have returned from my quest with this.


----------



## biking_fox (24 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> At great personal cost I just ventured into the road.cc site. I have returned from my quest with this.
> 
> View attachment 476780



Still going strong! (way better than expected with some lucky picks) I don't think the above has today's stage on it yet. We'll see what the Alps bring.


----------



## biking_fox (26 Jul 2019)

ViavlaG is tied exact same points as me. (obs not in the same league as brommers) it's all going to come down to the last two alpine days.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2019)

biking_fox said:


> ViavlaG is tied exact same points as me. (obs not in the same league as brommers) it's all going to come down to the last two alpine days.


I tried to understand the points scoring system...and failed

There are points for each stage of course. Are there points for overall winner, Kom, points jersey etc?

I suspect my only hope of winning is if someone like Pinot wins as I've got him and others haven't


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I tried to understand the points scoring system...and failed
> 
> There are points for each stage of course. Are there points for overall winner, Kom, points jersey etc?
> 
> I suspect my only hope of winning is if someone like Pinot wins as I've got him _*and others haven't*_


I have. I've gone Gallo-crazy. I've got Alaphillipe, Pinot and Bardet - who might come good with some KoM points, if they have such a thing. 

And when my sprinter Caleb Ewan wins in Paris it will be just enough to propel me to glory.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I tried to understand the points scoring system...and failed


I've managed to find some info, but I'm not interested enough to read it.
If you click on stages and then pick a stage, you get this. Which may vary stage by stage. I don't know/care.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

Come back Scottish nobber and do the punditry comp.....


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

Never even.looked at this,can't be arsed and can't log.in !


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Never even.looked at this,can't be arsed and can't log.in !


Come on Grandad, you're winning


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Don't remember a lot of my picks except for Bernal,allways thought he would win it.Also Woods who's rode a great tour seeing as though he's had a couple of broken ribs.
Thanks for the update "son" !


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't remember a lot of my picks except for Bernal,allways thought he would win it.Also Woods who's rode a great tour seeing as though he's had a couple of broken ribs.
> Thanks for the update "son" !


Your picks sir. Does Sir need anything else?






Teejay was the only dodgy one.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Your picks sir. Does Sir need anything else?
> 
> View attachment 477233
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll keep it quiet @Crackle ...I'm not one to gloat.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks I'll keep it quiet @Crackle ...I'm not one to gloat.
> View attachment 477234


Still another stage to go. It ain't over yet Gramps


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Still another stage to go. It ain't over yet Gramps


It's bad ettiquete to attack the Champion (me) on the last day !


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2019)

Congratulations @Adam4868 !!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Congratulations @Adam4868 !!!!
> 
> View attachment 477463


Thanks @nickyboy ! I'd like to also thank all my fans and followers for the kind messages and support.No need your all too kind.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks @nickyboy ! I'd like to also thank all my fans and followers for the kind messages and support.No need your all too kind.
> View attachment 477465


Well done Adam, it couldn't have gone to a more smug bastard deserving winner


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Well done Adam, it couldn't have gone to a more smug bastard deserving winner


 Thanks @rich p means a lot coming from you...you taught me everything ! 
(That sticking a pin blindfolded really works)


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who finished above me, which is nearly everyone, although Rich escaped by the skin of his teeth on the last stage. No idea where Brommers finished, his score went squiffy and stayed squiffy. 

And the roadcc website is generally poo.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Congratulations to everyone who finished above me, which is nearly everyone, although Rich escaped by the skin of his teeth on the last stage. No idea where Brommers finished, his score went squiffy and stayed squiffy.
> 
> And the roadcc website is generally poo.


Hangs his head in shame!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Congratulations to everyone who finished above me, which is nearly everyone, although Rich escaped by the skin of his teeth on the last stage. No idea where Brommers finished, his score went squiffy and stayed squiffy.
> 
> And the roadcc website is generally poo.


I'm guessing the Vuelta will feature on the infinitely better Veloviewer website

I'm rather enjoying the fantasy league stuff as I'm not a supporter of any rider or team, I just like exciting racing. The fantasy stuff enlivens the dullest of sprint stages


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2019)

How do road.cc get away with their fantasy game without ASO threats? 
I can only think it's because it's a laughably bad site


----------



## roadrash (30 Jul 2019)

I am still waiting for my lantern rouge prize...…..


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jul 2019)

Once again, Crax and Rich have to look up to me in the table, but come the next fantasy game, they'll have forgotten about it.

But I won't have!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> I am still waiting for my lantern rouge prize...…..


Enjoy it !





Any idea who won ?


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2019)

Does anyone fancy a Marmy style Pro Tour Punditry for the Vuelta? I've done a couple of the one week races before and am happy to do it if there is enough interest.
@Dayvo @roadrash @nickyboy @Crackle @Dogtrousers @Archie @Adam4868 @Milkfloat @Flying_Monkey @Shadow @themosquitoking @smutchin Sorry everyone I've missed off.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Does anyone fancy a Marmy style Pro Tour Punditry for the Vuelta? I've done a couple of the one week races before and am happy to do it if there is enough interest.
> @Dayvo @roadrash @nickyboy @Crackle @Dogtrousers @Archie @Adam4868 @Milkfloat @Flying_Monkey Sorry everyone I've missed off.


Yes please Brommers


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Does anyone fancy a Marmy style Pro Tour Punditry for the Vuelta? I've done a couple of the one week races before and am happy to do it if there is enough interest.
> @Dayvo @roadrash @nickyboy @Crackle @Dogtrousers @Archie @Adam4868 @Milkfloat @Flying_Monkey Sorry everyone I've missed off.


Did you think Velogames wasn't up to scratch? I thought it was ok and don't want to put you to the hassle of running a league yourself


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Did you think Velogames wasn't up to scratch? I thought it was ok and don't want to put you to the hassle of running a league yourself


It's stage by stage. So takes a bit of commitment from myself and the participants and I've got the time.


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2019)

The Vuelta would be similar to last year's
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pro-tour-punditry-2018-no-spoilers.229078/page-91


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Does anyone fancy a Marmy style Pro Tour Punditry for the Vuelta? I've done a couple of the one week races before and am happy to do it if there is enough interest.
> @Dayvo @roadrash @nickyboy @Crackle @Dogtrousers @Archie @Adam4868 @Milkfloat @Flying_Monkey @Shadow @themosquitoking @smutchin Sorry everyone I've missed off.


Go on then,I found the last one a tad to easy ! 
Thanks @brommers


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2019)

I guess we'll be doing a Velogames league will we? I like the fire and forget approach.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

It's up to @brommers ? I'm up for doing his if anyone else wants to.


----------



## roadrash (30 Jul 2019)

definitely up for it @brommers , @Adam4868 I had heard a roumer who won....just trying to think if ive noticed anyone gloating lately...….


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2019)

It's good of you to offer @brommers but I kind of dropped out of the punditry last year because I couldn't be bothered to pick riders every day. For me, the pick and forget works well. So if you did run it, I'd have to see.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> It's good of you to offer @brommers but I kind of dropped out of the punditry last year because I couldn't be bothered to pick riders every day. For me, the pick and forget works well. So if you did run it, I'd have to see.


Ah, I didn't realise it was pick every day. If that's the case I haven't got time to do that. Happy to pick a team.at the start and roll with that though


----------



## Venod (31 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> For me, the pick and forget works well



I too like the pick and forget idea, Velogames is the best site IMO, Road CC isn't user friendly and the official TDY game was not to my liking.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Jul 2019)

If you get enough people to think it's worth doing @brommers old chap, I'll be in.


----------



## Shadow (5 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Does anyone fancy a Marmy style Pro Tour Punditry for the Vuelta? I've done a couple of the one week races before and am happy to do it if there is enough interest.
> @Dayvo @roadrash @nickyboy @Crackle @Dogtrousers @Archie @Adam4868 @Milkfloat @Flying_Monkey @Shadow @themosquitoking @smutchin Sorry everyone I've missed off.


Apologies for not replying to this earlier - I did not receive an 'alert' tag.
Like some others, I am unable to commit to daily picks, so am happy to go with velogames. For some bizarre reason, I also cannot raise interest in the Vuelta n the same way as the Giro or Tour.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> It's good of you to offer @brommers but I kind of dropped out of the punditry last year because I couldn't be bothered to pick riders every day. For me, the pick and forget works well. So if you did run it, I'd have to see.



As above for me, brommers. 

But I'd pick a team before the start and stick with it. 

And hope.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2019)

Dayvo said:


> As above for me, brommers.
> 
> But I'd pick a team before the start and stick with it.
> 
> And hope.


Don't you mean "observe with supreme confidence"


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't you mean "observe with supreme confidence"



Nope, although I know I've got the upper hand on Rich and Crax!


----------



## Archie (9 Aug 2019)

Hi @brommers . Thanks, I'd be happy to play.


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2019)

Hi all. Not really enough interest for the Vuelta, so I think we'll give this one a miss.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Hi all. Not really enough interest for the Vuelta, so I think we'll give this one a miss.


Shame as with just 4 or 5 of us it would of gave Rich a chance of a podium place.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Shame as with just 4 or 5 of us it would of gave Rich a chance of a podium place.


How rude!!!!


----------

